# How to switch the CIS from Dye to Pigment Ink.



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Dear All,

I have bought a Continuous Ink System (CIS) that was already filled with Dye Base Ink from www.inkjetfly.com for an Epson 1280 (At this moment of ordering I didn't know that I’ll be needing pigment ink -newbie mistake, I have order the same system as a photographer friend). 

Now I have the system, I’ve decide to purchase the Magix Mix (Pigment Ink) - So far I did not perform any test with the new CIS and would like to change the dye base ink to the new pigment one. I do not know if it's a simple process or if this will bring me only problems.

* What should be the step by step process for changing the inks from Dye to Pigment on the CIS*? What should I do and what should I not do? 

As anyone been in that situation before?

Please HELP


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

Any Help? was my question not 2 clear?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think the question is clear; I'm guessing the problem is that the people who would know the answer are away for the weekend


----------



## matrixdecals (Aug 30, 2006)

I definitely install the Dye-Based CIS on the printer at least to make sure that it is working properly.

Results: The CIS with the dye based is working perfectly; the installation was really easy as 1, 2, and 3.

Now I need to change the Dye-based to the pigment ink, what should I do?

1- Should I purchase a new blank CIS system and refill it from scratch with pigment ink.

Or

2- Should I empty completely the existing system (refill + cartridge) from the dye-based ink and refill it with the pigment one. What could be the consequences????

Dear all please advice - so far I have a feeling been the only one in this situation (no feedback since Friday).


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think you are the only person that's made such a switch. I don't think there should be any need to purchase a new system; draining the current one in some fashion should work well enough.

I can't offer any specifics as I have no experience there myself; you might also try asking on the Yahoo HTFDP board


----------



## MadeDesigns (Feb 19, 2013)

I might be doing this soon, When dye ink gets low I will put pigment ontop and continue running on that. I probably will wait till most ink drains out even in lines then remove air with syringe. Idk yet anyone do this?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Contact the supplier that sold you the Dye Ink. The best you can do is as Made Designs suggested. Maybe run some ink cleaner the supplier offers through the lines first with a syringe. 

Personally, I'd go to Hotzone360.com or CobraInks and buy one of their pre-installed printers.


----------

